

How much Passive Income do you make? - fogonthedowns

How much income do you make from apps? From your web apps? How did you do it?!
======
jonaphin
Instimage.com here.

I make nothing. How I do it? It's fairly complex.

Step 1: Build a kickass website, take 6 months

Step 2: Deal with Paypal

Step 3: Rework

Step 4: Deal with Paypal

Step 5: Launch

Step 6: Recurring Step. Post Blog post, spam your FB friends until you lose
them.

Step 7: It's built and they don't come.

Step 8: Move onto next idea? Or repeat Step 6/7 until you're ready to move
on...

~~~
cprncus
Awesome. I'd be so into this thread if it turned into "how you _fail to make
money_ passively."

~~~
fogonthedowns
I took your advice and created a thread. This could be more interesting.

~~~
AtTheLast
I think it's important for people to realize that there are tons of projects
that never generate income or workout as planned.

------
dangrossman
That was asked yesterday, and the day before, and this front-page post is
still on the front of the "ask" page:

"How much recurring income do you generate, and from what?"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6431573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6431573)

~~~
10dpd
Recurring is not the same as passive though.

------
zachlatta
I'm working on a Bitcoin trading bot. I won't go into the details of how it
works, but it's capable of making a few hundred per day, depending on how much
money it's given to work with.

~~~
fogonthedowns
Thats pretty cool. but are you afraid of government regulation and not being
able to convert the bitcoin into cash?

~~~
zachlatta
It's still profitable after taxes and whatnot. It actually takes advantage of
how Bitcoin is converted into cash ;-).

------
hardwaresofton
$0.02 (2 cents) so far, adsense

~~~
ericthegoodking
me too, from adsense account.

